# I talenti della Serie B e delle altre serie minori



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Apro questo topic perché molto spesso nei campionati minori ci sono talenti molto interessanti e chi vuole può parlarne qui. Io, personalmente, sono un amante della Serie B, campionato in cui molti giovani talenti trovano spazio e si formano le ossa nel campionato cadetto e che poi riescono a emergere anche a grandi livelli: l'ultimo caso è quello di Lapadula, vicinissimo alla Juventus dopo aver passato anni nelle categorie minori, ma mi vengono in mente Verratti, Insigne e Immobile che hanno fatto le fortune del Pescara qualche anno fa; Florenzi, Bernardeschi e Cataldi passati da Crotone in questi anni; Zappacosta due anni fa reduce da una stagione superlativa ad Avellino; Babacar che fu il capocannoniere a Modena un paio di stagioni fa, ecc. ecc.. Vivendo a pochi minuti da Lanciano mi capita anche di vedere dal vivo le partite della squadra frentana. 

Un giocatore da cui personalmente sono rimasto molto colpito è:
*Federico Di Francesco*: classe '94 di proprietà proprio del Lanciano, giocatore polivalente, può giocare sia da mezzala che da esterno destro in un 4-4-2 e in un 4-3-3. E' un giocatore molto rapido e la prima cosa che colpisce di questo ragazzo è il dribbling, che riesce a eseguire molto facilmente sia in corsa che partendo da spalle alla porta, grazie al baricentro basso di cui è dotato. Ha buoni tempi di inserimento e si applica molto anche in fase difensiva. Curiosità: è il figlio di Eusebio, attuale allenatore del Sassuolo.
Vi invito a vedere il gol realizzato oggi al Vicenza al minuto 0:54.

[VIDEO AL SECONDO POST]

Un altro giocatore interessante, sempre della Virtus Lanciano, è *Mattia Vitale*: centrocampista classe '97 di proprietà della Juventus, ma arrivato in prestito questo gennaio nella squadra abruzzese. Nelle primissime partite è stato provato da regista davanti alla difesa, ma pur essendo dotato di un ottimo lancio e di un buon senso della posizione il giocatore si trovava spesso a coprire da solo la parte centrale del campo e andava in difficoltà, soprattutto contro giocatori fisici, essendo lui gracilino e soprattutto non poteva sfruttare alcune delle sue migliori qualità (inserimento e conduzione del pallone nel contropiede). Oggi l'ho visto giocare da interno in un 4-4-2, modulo che gli permette di non essere l'unico perno centrale in entrambe le fasi ed è stato autore di una partita maiuscola: ottima conduzione del pallone quando si trovava ad accompagnare le azioni della squadra, ottimi i tempi d'inserimento e soprattutto ha recuperato una miriade di palloni, colpisce di lui la disinvoltura con cui gioca e il fatto che corra 90 minuti senza sosta. Fossi nei dirigenti juventini lo terrei fortemente d'occhio.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2016)

I video vanno messi al secondo post, che vengono tagliati. 

Lo metto io, toglilo da là.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> I video vanno messi al secondo post, che vengono tagliati.
> 
> Lo metto io, toglilo da là.



Scusate. Grazie


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2016)

Io da amante della Lega Pro vi segnalo qui nel mio Bassano Michael Fabbro, attaccante scuola Milan 96 dotato di grande talento, ha fatto bene a mettersi in discussione fin da subito in Lega Pro dove ha modo di crescere e giocare. Sempre in Lega Pro segnalo l'ex capitano del Bassano passato ora all'Alessandria, Simone Iocolano, esterno offensivo di centrocampo ed all'occorrenza anche mezza punta, classe 89 e che in Lega Pro fa letteralmente il fenomeno, merita la chance in B.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io da amante della Lega Pro vi segnalo qui nel mio Bassano Michael Fabbro, attaccante scuola Milan 96 dotato di grande talento, ha fatto bene a mettersi in discussione fin da subito in Lega Pro dove ha modo di crescere e giocare. Sempre in Lega Pro segnalo l'ex capitano del Bassano passato ora all'Alessandria, Simone Iocolano, esterno offensivo di centrocampo ed all'occorrenza anche mezza punta, classe 89 e che in Lega Pro fa letteralmente il fenomeno, merita la chance in B.


Iocolano, però, è dell'ottantanove, su.


----------



## Baggio (7 Febbraio 2016)

Daniele Verde '96 scuola Roma, a me piace tantissimo


Ovviamente siamo in Italia e un quasi 20enne ancora non ha esperienza, al Frosinone non giocava mai e ora è al Pescara


----------



## Tic (7 Febbraio 2016)

Amato Ciciretti, 22 anni, scuola Roma gioca al Benevento.
Non conoscevo sto ragazzo, ma mi ha stupito tantissimo, da esterno ha una media di 1 gol ogni 2 partite, 3/4 assist all'attivo, tecnico e veloce. Per me merita una chance in B.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Altro gol stupendo di Lapadula stasera.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Altro gol stupendo di Lapadula stasera.



Stagione della vita, uno che a 26 anni sta ancora in serie b e che prima di quest'anno non ha fatto nulla, non può essere un talento ( avesse avuto 3-4 nni in meno nulla da dire invece)


----------



## kolao95 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Stagione della vita, uno che a 26 anni sta ancora in serie b e che prima di quest'anno non ha fatto nulla, non può essere un talento ( avesse avuto 3-4 nni in meno nulla da dire invece)



L'anno scorso però a Teramo ne ha messi dentro 21, sai quanti giocatori ci sono nelle serie minori che farebbero le scarpe a tanti giocatori di B o A? L'ultimo è Lasagna, che fino a un paio d'anni fa era in D. Comunque, lasciando i numeri, abitando vicino a Lanciano riesco ad andare a vedere qualche partita dei frentani e per esempio sono andato a vedere il derby col Pescara qualche mese fa, ti assicuro che è proprio forte: non è assolutamente il classico finalizzatore o il classico contropiedista, questo sa fare di tutto: pur non essendo alto è fortissimo fisicamente, molto bravo tecnicamente, può fare sia la prima che la seconda punta e ha un ottimo fiuto del gol.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso però a Teramo ne ha messi dentro 21, sai quanti giocatori ci sono nelle serie minori che farebbero le scarpe a tanti giocatori di B o A? L'ultimo è Lasagna, che fino a un paio d'anni fa era in D. Comunque, lasciando i numeri, abitando vicino a Lanciano riesco ad andare a vedere qualche partita dei frentani e per esempio sono andato a vedere il derby col Pescara qualche mese fa, ti assicuro che è proprio forte: non è assolutamente il classico finalizzatore o il classico contropiedista, questo sa fare di tutto: pur non essendo alto è fortissimo fisicamente, molto bravo tecnicamente, può fare sia la prima che la seconda punta e ha un ottimo fiuto del gol.


Ma sicuramente non è scarso, però non mi sembra un talento che possa sfondare( poi magari prendo una cantonata pazzesca e diventerà il nuovo Luca Toni  ) comunque cercherò di guardarlo meglio


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma sicuramente non è scarso, però non mi sembra un talento che possa sfondare( poi magari prendo una cantonata pazzesca e diventerà il nuovo Luca Toni  ) comunque cercherò di guardarlo meglio



No, vabbé, a parte gli scherzi di Toni ce n'è solo uno. Su Lapadula non ti dico che diventerà un giocatore da big, però è uno che merita la A sicuramente.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, vabbé, a parte gli scherzi di Toni ce n'è solo uno. Su Lapadula non ti dico che diventerà un giocatore da big, però è uno che merita la A sicuramente.



Ovvio che se la merita, una chance se la sta guadagnando nettamente sul campo


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso però a Teramo ne ha messi dentro 21, sai quanti giocatori ci sono nelle serie minori che farebbero le scarpe a tanti giocatori di B o A? L'ultimo è Lasagna, che fino a un paio d'anni fa era in D. Comunque, lasciando i numeri, abitando vicino a Lanciano riesco ad andare a vedere qualche partita dei frentani e per esempio sono andato a vedere il derby col Pescara qualche mese fa, ti assicuro che è proprio forte: non è assolutamente il classico finalizzatore o il classico contropiedista, questo sa fare di tutto: pur non essendo alto è fortissimo fisicamente, molto bravo tecnicamente, può fare sia la prima che la seconda punta e ha un ottimo fiuto del gol.



Quindi sei pure abruzzese.. azz


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Quindi sei pure abruzzese.. azz



Yes , anzi per dirla come diciamo noi "Scì". Tu anche?


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso però a Teramo ne ha messi dentro 21, sai quanti giocatori ci sono nelle serie minori che farebbero le scarpe a tanti giocatori di B o A? L'ultimo è Lasagna, che fino a un paio d'anni fa era in D. Comunque, lasciando i numeri, abitando vicino a Lanciano riesco ad andare a vedere qualche partita dei frentani e per esempio sono andato a vedere il derby col Pescara qualche mese fa, ti assicuro che è proprio forte: non è assolutamente il classico finalizzatore o il classico contropiedista, questo sa fare di tutto: pur non essendo alto è fortissimo fisicamente, molto bravo tecnicamente, può fare sia la prima che la seconda punta e ha un ottimo fiuto del gol.



Io seguo il calcio minore, sopratutto la lega pro e confermo quanto dici, nelle serie inferiori ci sono tanti calciatori che meriterebbero maggior considerazione e categorie superiori, ma si sa che ai massimi livelli del nostro calcio oramai si preferisce andare a pescare lo straniero, cosi perchè è bello.

Da quando hanno aperto le frontiere lentamente le categorie inferiori hanno smesso di esser il bacino di talenti del nostro calcio, la serie B era la palestra della A, la C della B e via dicendo. Uno se faceva bene veniva chiamato al salto di categoria. Ora questa cosa è sempre più difficile, perchè ripeto la maggior parte dei dirigenti sportivi si affida ai soliti procuratori, quelli che ti portano lo straniero perchè "è più forte".


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Yes , anzi per dirla come diciamo noi "Scì". Tu anche?



Si, SMPE!!


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io seguo il calcio minore, sopratutto la lega pro e confermo quanto dici, nelle serie inferiori ci sono tanti calciatori che meriterebbero maggior considerazione e categorie superiori, ma si sa che ai massimi livelli del nostro calcio oramai si preferisce andare a pescare lo straniero, cosi perchè è bello.
> 
> Da quando hanno aperto le frontiere lentamente le categorie inferiori hanno smesso di esser il bacino di talenti del nostro calcio, la serie B era la palestra della A, la C della B e via dicendo. Uno se faceva bene veniva chiamato al salto di categoria. Ora questa cosa è sempre più difficile, perchè ripeto la maggior parte dei dirigenti sportivi si affida ai soliti procuratori, quelli che ti portano lo straniero perchè "è più forte".



Verissimo. L'unica squadra che lavora in senso contrario è la Juve, che da anni, grazie al grande lavoro di Paratici, monitora i giovani migliori delle serie minori e infatti anche grazie a ciò dominano in Italia.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Marzo 2016)

Tenete d'occhio Santiago Colombatto, centrocampista difensivo del Cagliari, classe 97.

Il giovane argentino sta trovando spazio anche in prima squadra, dimostrando di avere un ottimo senso della posizione e un buon piede.


----------



## gheorghehagi (7 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, vabbé, a parte gli scherzi di Toni ce n'è solo uno...



e meno male...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (7 Marzo 2016)

Chi segue la serie B mi sa dire come si sta comportando Federico Ricci al crotone ? Nella primavera della roma se ne parlava un gran bene


----------



## kolao95 (24 Marzo 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Chi segue la serie B mi sa dire come si sta comportando Federico Ricci al crotone ? Nella primavera della roma se ne parlava un gran bene



Ricci è una delle stelle che stanno contribuendo quest'anno alla promozione dei pitagorici. E' davvero molto disponibile a sacrificarsi, tant'é che oltre a raddoppiare sull'esterno avversario spesso viene spostato anche sulla trequarti a schermare il vertice basso avversario. Ha già messo a referto 9 gol e 6 assist. La cosa che impressiona di più è che, oltre ad avere una grande rapidità, ha una visione di gioco davvero straordinaria, infatti lo vedo bene da trequartista in futuro.
Di recente ho visto Salernitana-Crotone, in cui l'esterno di proprietà della Roma ha fatto due giocate semplicemente straordinarie:

Una la trovi a 0.39 ed è l'assist sul gol di Stoian, e l'altra, ancora più sensazionale, a 1.08, sull'espulsione di Terracciano.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Un giocatore da cui personalmente sono rimasto molto colpito è:
> *Federico Di Francesco*: classe '94 di proprietà proprio del Lanciano, giocatore polivalente, può giocare sia da mezzala che da esterno destro in un 4-4-2 e in un 4-3-3. E' un giocatore molto rapido e la prima cosa che colpisce di questo ragazzo è il dribbling, che riesce a eseguire molto facilmente sia in corsa che partendo da spalle alla porta, grazie al baricentro basso di cui è dotato. Ha buoni tempi di inserimento e si applica molto anche in fase difensiva. Curiosità: è il figlio di Eusebio, attuale allenatore del Sassuolo.
> Vi invito a vedere il gol realizzato oggi al Vicenza al minuto 0:54.



Arrivata la prima convocazione in Nazionale Under 21. Nell'ultimo mese ha fatto ancora meglio di quanto avesse fatto in precedenza. Spicca la doppietta alla Salernitana, con il primo gol di tacco!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (24 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ricci è una delle stelle che stanno contribuendo quest'anno alla promozione dei pitagorici. E' davvero molto disponibile a sacrificarsi, tant'é che oltre a raddoppiare sull'esterno avversario spesso viene spostato anche sulla trequarti a schermare il vertice basso avversario. Ha già messo a referto 9 gol e 6 assist. La cosa che impressiona di più è che, oltre ad avere una grande rapidità, ha una visione di gioco davvero straordinaria, infatti lo vedo bene da trequartista in futuro.
> Di recente ho visto Salernitana-Crotone, in cui l'esterno di proprietà della Roma ha fatto due giocate semplicemente straordinarie:
> 
> Una la trovi a 0.39 ed è l'assist sul gol di Stoian, e l'altra, ancora più sensazionale, a 1.08, sull'espulsione di Terracciano.



Grazie sono contenta che stia facendo bene adesso guardo anche il video


----------



## kolao95 (16 Aprile 2016)

'sto ragazzo ha una coordinazione e una tecnica che farebbero invidia a gran parte degli attaccanti che circolano in Serie A. Che roba..


----------



## Sotiris (16 Aprile 2016)

ma Lapadula è tanto più scarso di Eder e Pellè?

io non credo proprio ...


----------



## .Nitro (16 Aprile 2016)

Ma che gol ha fatto ? Oltre al gesto tecnico da sottolineare il movimento davvero sul filo del fuorigioco


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ma Lapadula è tanto più scarso di Eder e Pellè?
> 
> io non credo proprio ...



Chi lo sa, di sicuro oggi non si può giudicare perchè i ritmi si premier e serie A sono molto lontani da quelli della serie B. Di sicuro non ti puoi permettere di portare in Francia un calciatore che non gioca ai massimi livelli del calcio.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Aprile 2016)

Cragno è davvero di un'altra categoria. Anche oggi, oltre ad aver parato un rigore, ha fatto almeno altri 3-4 parate strepitose. Penso che lui e Donnarumma saranno i primi due portieri della nazionale per i prossimi 20 anni, sono già anni luce avanti rispetto ai vari Bardi, Leali, Scuffet, ecc.

Oggi ho visto dal vivo anche Bastien, trequartista belga classe '96 dell'Avellino (cercato quest'estate anche dal Liverpool e altri grandi club europei), è entrato alla mezz'ora del primo tempo e ha letteralmente seminato il panico con le sue accelerazione, ha una rapidità e una conduzione di palla davvero da predestinato. 
Molto bravo anche il fratellino di Insigne, sempre dell'Avellino..


----------



## kolao95 (10 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Un giocatore da cui personalmente sono rimasto molto colpito è:
> *Federico Di Francesco*: classe '94 di proprietà proprio del Lanciano, giocatore polivalente, può giocare sia da mezzala che da esterno destro in un 4-4-2 e in un 4-3-3. E' un giocatore molto rapido e la prima cosa che colpisce di questo ragazzo è il dribbling, che riesce a eseguire molto facilmente sia in corsa che partendo da spalle alla porta, grazie al baricentro basso di cui è dotato. Ha buoni tempi di inserimento e si applica molto anche in fase difensiva. Curiosità: è il figlio di Eusebio, attuale allenatore del Sassuolo.



Ora dice Pedullà che lo cerca la Juve

Niente, oh, li prendono tutti loro


----------

